# Molly's useless stack :)



## Mollywomble (Jul 19, 2010)

This is the closest I could get to a stack, Molly just keeps sitting down whenever I try! I know its probably so far out its useless, and im sorry if i have broken any rules having a bad stack  Any opinions on confo etc welcomed. she has grown up so much over the last month! a week off being 4 months.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know anything about stacking
but you have a nice looking puppy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't even imagine getting Shasta to stand still long enough to even attempt a stack so Molly's looks great to me.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Molly is gorgeous!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> I can't even imagine getting Shasta to stand still long enough to even attempt a stack so Molly's looks great to me.


Same here with Nadia! If I try to physically stack her, she melts at my touch into a heap of GSD wanting belly rubs, and that is IF I can slow her down enough to get that far! So Molly looks great to me!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Zisso said:


> Same here with Nadia! If I try to physically stack her, she melts at my touch into a heap of GSD wanting belly rubs, and that is IF I can slow her down enough to get that far! So Molly looks great to me!


I'm too chicken to try...all Shasta wants to do is bite, chew and bite some more.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That isn't a bad stack though the angle of the camera is off. She has a very nice topline right now and excellent bone. Keep working at the stacking and photos.


----------



## WtxPA (Jun 10, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm too chicken to try...all Shasta wants to do is bite, chew and bite some more.


 Yeah, can't wait until June loses those puppy teeth.


----------

